# Meditation as part of a Taekwondo class



## IcemanSK (Jun 25, 2011)

My experience in Taekwondo for nearly 30 years has never involved meditation as part of class. I've had both Korean as well as American Sa Bom. 

I appreciate the benefits of meditation. I also see why (for many reasons) that it might not be done in class. I've noticed that it is becoming (or perhaps talked about more) practiced more as a part of class.

I don't mean this thread to be a religious discussion. Or whether or not it "should" be done in class.

If you have meditation as part of class, what does it consist of? Is it at the begining or the end of class? Is it guided by the instructor, or up to the student as to what they focus on?


----------



## msmitht (Jun 25, 2011)

My first sa bum had us sit and "meditate" for ten minutes at the start of every class. 
To all who read this :KIDS DON'T MEDITATE! They don't get it and will not learn how in your class unless that is basically all you do. I get it if you want them to calm down before class but you are better off putting them in front of the heavy bag. 
Sorry, but as you have probably guessed I don't believe in meditation. 
Ill bet a bunch of people will argue based on some worthless tradition their instructor created to kill another ten minutes of class time.


----------



## granfire (Jun 25, 2011)

Not meditation per say, but a modified yoga breathing exercise.
(if you go through it too fast you might get dizzy...)
Even the kids do it, though I have my doubts they get the intention of it.

But in general our classes are too short to incorporate meditation....


----------



## rlobrecht (Jun 25, 2011)

We have about 1 minute of quiet time at the beginning of class before we start warm-ups, but no true meditation.

Rick


----------



## ETinCYQX (Jun 25, 2011)

My predecessor did it. I probably won't. Undecided yet.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 25, 2011)

rlobrecht said:


> We have about 1 minute of quiet time at the beginning of class before we start warm-ups, but no true meditation.
> 
> Rick



That's pretty much what we do also - the instructions at the beginning of class are to clear your mind of the events of the day so as to be ready to learn during class, and at the end of class to think about what you've learned to help you remember it.


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 25, 2011)

If meditation means sitting quietly while you try to breathe in a regular rhythm, I agree there's probably not much value to the exercise in the typical TKD class with its diverse body of students and ages.  Mediation of this type _can_ be of benefit, but I think it takes a certain teacher to be able to foster it, and the chaotic environment of an open dojang can be too distracting for many to overcome.

People who are minded to explore deeper can look at the various moving exercise forms such as chi gong or sanchin or even yogic breathing.  They have benefits aside from mental calmness and their practice over time will put an experienced practitioner into much the same state that meditation affords.  I think these are easier to teach and practice than pure stillness in of itself.


----------



## Namii (Jun 25, 2011)

I have never meditated in TKD class, but we do it once in awhile in Gumdo. maybe once a month or so. When its done its usually after the workout part of the class.


----------



## granfire (Jun 25, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> If meditation means sitting quietly while you try to breathe in a regular rhythm, I agree there's probably not much value to the exercise in the typical TKD class with its diverse body of students and ages.  Mediation of this type _can_ be of benefit, but I think it takes a certain teacher to be able to foster it, and the chaotic environment of an open dojang can be too distracting for many to overcome.
> 
> People who are minded to explore deeper can look at the various moving exercise forms such as chi gong or sanchin or even yogic breathing.  They have benefits aside from mental calmness and their practice over time will put an experienced practitioner into much the same state that meditation affords.  I think these are easier to teach and practice than pure stillness in of itself.




There are a lot of exercises out there that can be incorporated into class. They were all the rage when I was active in fencing in the 80s...
but they do require the instructor to have some base knowledge. 

However, especially around here, there are other concerns to address...the local clergy seems to be opposed to spiritual experiences outside of church, but your mileage may vary...


----------



## terrylamar (Jun 25, 2011)

I have always seen meditation as a transition from your life away from the dojang and the training you are about to begin or vice versa.

As far as a conflict between Christianity and Meditation, I see none.  I am a Christian I explain it students or prospective students that prayer is you talking to God, meditation is quiting your mind to hear what God has to say to you.  This is not my original thought and I don't know who to give proper credit to.  I do, unashamedly, use it frequently.


----------



## granfire (Jun 25, 2011)

terrylamar said:


> As far as a conflict between Christianity and Meditation, I see none.  I am a Christian I explain it students or prospective students that prayer is you talking to God, meditation is quiting your mind to hear what God has to say to you.  This is not my original thought and I don't know who to give proper credit to.  I do, unashamedly, use it frequently.



maybe you are blessed with spiritual advisers who are secure in themselves.
Around where I am everything taking time (and money) away from church is suspicious...a standing phrase around here is 'the preacher said so'

but that is taking things on a tangent....


----------



## tinker1 (Jun 26, 2011)

IcemanSK said:


> My experience in Taekwondo for nearly 30 years has never involved meditation as part of class. I've had both Korean as well as American Sa Bom.
> 
> I appreciate the benefits of meditation. I also see why (for many reasons) that it might not be done in class. I've noticed that it is becoming (or perhaps talked about more) practiced more as a part of class.
> 
> ...



I've experienced some reluctance to meditating in the "Bible Belt" areas of the country.  Mostly, this is due to a misunderstanding wherein meditation is equated with prayer.

Parents are reluctant to have their children meditate, because they don't want their children worshiping false gods... Adults refuse to meditate because they feel it violates their religious beliefs.

In individual classes I have been able to explain the purpose of meditation and make it clear how it is NOT prayer and not a religious practice at all.  So in situations like this, an explanation works fine.

The issue is that when "selling" martial art training to the general public, meditation is a negative, and will keep students from joining.  You can't explain what meditation in a flyer, or even in a demonstration adequately.  So this prejudice exists, and is a difficult one to get past.

Edited to add:

The bulk of my training was out in California.  There we meditated before and after class, as a way to turn on, and off, the mindset necessary to practice martial arts.

During a 4 year stint training in Raleigh NC, that's where I had to explain what it was about before every single class.


----------



## mastercole (Jun 26, 2011)

I think as westerners, we can not even begin to grasp the culture and customs of the Korean, Japanese and Chinese people. Just read comments on these boards from people who claim to have practiced Asian based martial arts for decades. Now try to achieve proficiency in sitting meditation?  Kind of funny, really.

So, no, I do not conduct or practice sitting meditation in my Taekwondo classes.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 26, 2011)

Meditation is, at its core, relaxation.
More accurately, it is a method of relaxation to calm the mind.

Now, in my personal opinion, relaxing yourself, and allowing your body to "Cool Off", and for yourself to Calm Down before training, is counterintuitive, and likely wont benefit you. At the end of training, in a more traditional style, maybe.

But, to really Meditate and contemplate, in my opinion, it ought to be done in a place of your choosing. Like, Home; A Park; Or, if YOU want to, in that time before Training when people essentially idle.

I have never practiced Meditation, however i will be minimalistic in action, and elevated in thought before, and after, Training. But much like Shadow Boxing, it is highly subjective to the individual.

Yes, i just compared Shadow Boxing to Meditation.


----------



## granfire (Jun 26, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> Meditation is, at its core, relaxation.
> More accurately, it is a method of relaxation to calm the mind.
> 
> Now, in my personal opinion, relaxing yourself, and allowing your body to "Cool Off", and for yourself to Calm Down before training, is counterintuitive, and likely wont benefit you. At the end of training, in a more traditional style, maybe.
> ...



There is meditation in motion...


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 27, 2011)

granfire said:


> There is meditation in motion...


By definition, yes. Assuming im interpriting you correctly...


----------



## granfire (Jun 27, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> By definition, yes. Assuming im interpriting you correctly...



I am assuming you are


----------

